

Show HN: Anonymous Blogging - lowglow

http://valleyanon.com/ -- A simple anonymous blogging platform for free speech online. I built it so that people can let their stories be known without fear.
======
streety
For the login you ask for an email address. There are plenty of services
providing disposable email addresses but I wonder if you need to ask for an
email at all. Perhaps an 'Alias' field would be more in keeping with the ethos
of the site.

~~~
lowglow
The email field will take any string. Only enter your email if you want access
to alerts, updates, and recovery tools -- otherwise you can just use some
random handle.

------
melpomene
Nice project. Noted that my Ghostery script is blocking both facebook connect
and Google Analytics. Even if TOR is used these services are able to easily
fingerprint the browser and compare to their own databases
(<https://panopticlick.eff.org/>).

It would be nice if these where opt-in.

------
Chris_X
Your like/tweet counter is serving as negative social proof. Get rid of the
counter until you build up some likes.

~~~
lowglow
done and thanks.

~~~
Chris_X
You could have left the buttons there, just without the counter.

Facebook doesn't let you do this easily, though.

------
Pezmc
<http://valleyanon.com/p/2> oh dear...

~~~
lowglow
a(n) (un)fortunate side effect of anonymity online. :)

------
nathan7
I don't see a hidden service anywhere..

~~~
lowglow
Good call. I'll look into supporting this next. In the meanwhile I just
assumed people could connect through a Tor exit node to post.

~~~
BigNuts
when you assume. you make mistakes

------
lowglow
clickable: <http://valleyanon.com/>

------
BigNuts
this is not anonymous in any way. read: google analytics , ect

